# Questions about Russian Rat Snake's.



## philkent (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all. I’m thinking of buying a pet snake. I’m returning to the hobby after a number of years. Previously I’ve only kept corns with no problems, but this time I’m thinking of getting a Russian Rat Snake. There’s a few things I’d like to ask if anyone can provide the anserws.

Lighting. I understand they don’t need to have lighting but can a light source still be used to show off the snake and viv décor, as long as it doesn’t increase the viv’s temp too much.

Hibernating. Does the snake need to be hibernated or is this only for purposes of breeding. 

Viv size. Would a vivarium of 48x24x24 be big enough for one or a pair of Russians?

Size. Do males tend to grow larger than females?

Can’t think of any other questions for now, but if I do I’ll be sure to ask. Appreciate any feedback.

Thanks.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Phil.



philkent said:


> Lighting. I understand they don’t need to have lighting but can a light source still be used to show off the snake and viv décor, as long as it doesn’t increase the viv’s temp too much.


Yes. Temperatures should be around 78F at the warm end. Russians are pretty much diurnal so a light will not bother it assuming it's not too bright, but I would turn it off at night.



> Hibernating. Does the snake need to be hibernated or is this only for purposes of breeding.


The snake will tell you basically. Some years they will carry on eating all the way through winter and others they will stop eating in the Autumn ( usually end of October ) and fast over the winter. If they are doing this, then brumation is the best option to stop them losing weight.



> Viv size. Would a vivarium of 48x24x24 be big enough for one or a pair of Russians?


Certainly big enough for one. Maybe two depending on how big they get. My 2 largest are just over 6 feet and live in a 60x36x24 when together and a 48x24x24 each when separated.



> Size. Do males tend to grow larger than females?


No. Both sexes are the same size.

Hope this helps and congratulations on a brilliant choice of snake for reasearch !!!


----------



## philkent (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Ratboy for the swift reply.

So if I need to brumate the snake, would I need to remove the viv – I want to keep it in the living room, which will obviously be heated in the colder months – to another room which is cooler. I have a small spare room for this purpose, in fact I could keep the viv in there full time but, being as Russians are an inquisitive species, I thought I would keep him in the living room so he could at least keep an eye on all the comings and goings.

Just on a purely aesthetic note, can you tell when the snakes are hatchlings whether they’re likely to develop the cream or yellow colouring on the cross bands. I’d prefer to have one that has the yellow but it’s really not that big a deal, they look pretty good either way.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

I used to brumate mine in plastic tubs in a cupboard under the stairs. The tub had room for a hide and a waterbowl and I never had any problems with it as he spent the majority of his time either in or on the hide. The tub measured 28"x18". I now have a reptile shed though, so I brumate them in there in their vivariums. Basically, you are just looking for somewhere that you can regulate at 50F for 3 months.

I have found that they usually retain whatever colour is on the underside of their necks. Some are dark yellow and some are more cream coloured. I prefer the cream myself as it offsets the black body of the adults nicely... but I do have one female with a rich yellow under her neck.

Steve.


----------



## philkent (Apr 28, 2009)

OK Ratboy that seems to be pretty straightforward. And if I do it that way it gives me a chance to spring clean the viv too.:2thumb:

I just had an interesting chat with the shop assistant at the local reptile store. When I asked if they had, or were likely to get, any Russians in he went into a long winded speil about how Russian Rat's are rear fanged venomous snakes and they usually die if you hibernate them. I'm thinking he doesn't know what he's talking about on that one.:bash:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

philkent said:


> OK Ratboy that seems to be pretty straightforward. And if I do it that way it gives me a chance to spring clean the viv too.:2thumb:
> 
> I just had an interesting chat with the shop assistant at the local reptile store. When I asked if they had, or were likely to get, any Russians in he went into a long winded speil about how Russian Rat's are rear fanged venomous snakes and they usually die if you hibernate them. I'm thinking he doesn't know what he's talking about on that one.:bash:


Indeed mate LOL. Russians have no fangs whatsoever and they are not venomous in the slightest


----------

